# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filma qe duhen pare.

## benseven11

Fima qe duhen pare.


The Lincoln Lawyer (2011)
Headhunters (2011)
The Whistleblower (2010) 
Phone Booth (2002)
The Sentinel (2006)
Cleanskin (2012) 
The Ides of March (2011)

----------


## benseven11

................
Midnight Ride (1990) 
Dead Man (1995)
Woman of Desire (1994)
Cape Fear (1991)
War and Remembrance (1988)(serial televiziv lufta e dyte boteore)
Return to Sender (I) (2004)
Battle in Seattle (2007)=Kete filmin e pashe sot,shume i bukur.Demostrate kunder mbledhjes se WTO ne Siatell(world trade organization)
The Great Raid (2005) 
Danny Fricke (2008)
Silverfox (1991)
lonesome jim (2005)
Heavy 1995

----------


## MI CORAZON

One flew over the cuckoo's nest (1975)

----------

*benseven11* (23-12-2013)

----------


## benseven11

Film  tjeter
Convicted(returned to sender)I 2004

>http://www.viewster.com/movie/1230-16394-000/convicted<

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Zio Federico e giacomino....

----------


## benseven11

> One flew over the cuckoo's nest (1975)


Ku e gjete kete xhevahir?
Film i bukur me te cmendur
 ne spital,shume funny.

----------


## ILMGAP

The Shawshank Redemption (1994)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Ku e gjete kete xhevahir?
> Film i bukur me te cmendur
>  ne spital,shume funny.


Jo te gjithe qe mbyllen neper cmendina jane te cmendur. Shihe nje here filmin, pastaj flasim.

----------


## Brari

Filmi me cercillin duhet pare.  po ate filmin ku rej callsi eshte shofer otopuzi e kini pare?

----------


## benseven11

Beyond Suspicion 2000(Auggie Rose) Me Xhef goldblum dhe Eni Hechi

Film i bukur

----------


## benseven11

State of grace 1990
<  http://www.tubeplus.me/movie/499059/State_of_Grace/   >

----------


## MI CORAZON

The Shining  (1980)

----------


## benseven11

China Moon 1994
<< http://videolinkz.us/sc.php?url=F4A4AD4D1AB0F190 >>
====
China town 1974
<< http://www.tubeplus.me/player/101049/Chinatown/ >>

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## broken_smile

a clockwork orange

----------


## broken_smile

le fabuleux destin d'amélie poulain

----------


## broken_smile

la vita è bella

----------

BlooD_VenoM (26-12-2013)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> la vita è bella


Vertete film i bukur. 
Une do sygjeroja dhe Great Gatsby !!!

----------

broken_smile (26-12-2013)

----------


## broken_smile

3-iron

----------

